# ¿PORQUE -48v?



## JT_k (Ene 9, 2006)

Hola a Todos

En este momento me encuentro haciendo la práctica en una compañía telefónica y todos los equipos trabajan con corriente contínua.
Me pidieron que averiguara la siguiente y se los expongo a continuación:
"Lo común es que las baterías se conecten con el terminal negativo a tierra como lo que ocurre con las baterías de los vehículos, en este caso los equipos utilizan 48 volt y se conecta el terminal positivo a tierra, es decir, usan -48 V, ¿Porque?". Me dijeron que tenía que ver con potencia o algo así.

Espero que me puedan ayudar ya que es de caracter urgente.
Gracias

JT_k


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 9, 2006)

!

con la potencia?
lo unico que cambia es la polaridad de la fuente nada mas..

no veo en ke puede afectar a la potencia.... 
la potencia seria la misma pues

aparte... yo tenia entendido que en las plantas telefonicas no se ocupan baterias si no que se ocupa tension alterna trifasica rectificada en onda completa tipo puente pero con SCR...


----------



## JT_k (Ene 9, 2006)

Hola.

Tienes razón en lo que dices. Las baterías que hay en este lugar son en caso de que la alimentación falle, por lo que el transiente son compensados con ellas.

Para alimentar los equipos utilizan corriente trifásica rectificada, pero con el terminal positivo a tierra. Pero aún no sé porque es así.

Una pregunta: ¿Está bien decir que rectificar es dejar la alterna en contínua en forma directa?

Saludos. JT_k


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 10, 2006)

a lo mejor es todo con transistores PNP <- !

la circuiteria debe ser al reves de lo comun...


----------



## JT_k (Ene 11, 2006)

Bueno, acá en el trabajo dije que las máquinas con toda su circuitería interna forman circuitos que deben ser polarizados con -48 [V] y que de otra forma no se podían polarizar. Un profesor de la Universidad me dio la misma respuesta.

Sin embargo, mi jefe dijo que esa respuesta es obvia, pero lo que quería saber es porque los equipos de telecomunicaciones (equipos de SDH, ADM, en general) aceptan -48 [V] y no fueron hechos al revés, es decir, que se polarizaran con +48[V]. Me dijo que existe una razón para que se fabricaran de esta forma.

Si alguien me puede ayudar con esta incógnita estaré agradecido, ya que es de suma urgencia.

Saludos

JT_k


----------



## JT_k (Ene 19, 2006)

Hola de nuevo...

Bueno, ahora pienso que tal vez la respuesta sea por la lógica que tienen los equipos.

Por ejemplo, los equipos utilizan B3ZS (Bipolar with 3-Zero Substitution), o sea que al no detectar "unos (1) " durante un intervalo de tiempo éstos son agregados de a tres.

Otra factor a considerar es que los equipos, en general, tienen 2 lógicas: 1) "retorno a cero" y  2) "sin retorno a cero". Como los equipos son con lógica sin retorno a cero, significa que los niveles lógicos pueden ser 1 y -1, lo que no estoy muy seguro ¿significa que tiene una tensión positiva y luego una negativa?, porque de ser asi ¿se puede obtener un valor lógico de -1 sin tener el terminal positivo a tierra?.

Ojalá que me puedan orientar y si alguien no sabe la respuesta al menos una idea o algo, ya que el tiempo se me está acabando para presentar este item en el informe.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos:    JT_k


----------



## caliche (Ene 20, 2006)

No quiero pecar por ignorante, pero me parece que puede ser por lo mismo que en el estándar RS232 se utiliza la representación del 0 con +15 voltios y el 1 con -15 voltios, y es para que siempre halla un voltaje en la línea para representar los estados, el echo de no haber ese voltaje +15 o -15 indica la ausencia de señal. En el RS232 si no hay comunicación siempre abra un 1 en la línea, ósea -15 voltios.

Saludos.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 13, 2006)

Yo estoy con caliche. En los inicios de la telefonia se identifica el cuelgue y descuelgue como cambio de polaridad. Quizás sea por convenio en los inicios.

Respecto a la potencia? puede ser, pero ahora mismo no veo la explicación. Me rallo con que pudiera ser pq la corriente es entrante a la central y todo eso, pero no creo.

Además, si se utilizan diodos en la entrada, el teléfono solo consumirá cuando descuelgue y se cambie la polaridad, en reposo son 3mA, casi nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 13, 2006)

Hasta donde yo sabía la causa es la corrosión. En equipos que funcionan con DC existen fenómenos electroquímicos.
Alguna vez alguien notó que en la batería del automóvil se forma corrosión sobre el borne positivo y no tanto sobre el negativo.
Los metales forman iones positivos porque sus electrones estan muy libres, si en un tendido de lineas que llevan DC se conectara el negativo a tierra, con el efecto de la humedad ambiente y del suelo, parte del cobre de los conductores aéreos viajaría hacia el polo negativo, esto es tierra, con el resultado de un cable corroido con el tiempo.
Con el positivo a tierra la corrosión es menor.
Hubo automóviles antiguos que tenían el positivo al chassis, pero luego se encontró que era mejor al revés por este mismo fenómeno.

Saludos

Darío

Saludos


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 14, 2006)

Si Dario Vega, si que puede ser una solución muy coherente.
Es cierto que las tensiones en contínua provocan mucha más corrosión que en alterna, pero... ¿la corrosión tiene dirección o sentido? ¿de dentro para fuera o de fuera para dentro? No veo en que le puede afectar la polaridad a la corrosión.

Saludos.


----------



## innolab (Sep 20, 2006)

la razon que conozco es porque los ruidos significativos en las redes, no se introducen por el polo negativo sino por el positivo, por ello  la parte positiva en estas fuentes va a masa y asi eliminan ese ruido.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 22, 2006)

No estoy de acuerdo. Los ruidos, normalmente aparecen en el retorno de masa, lo q ocurre es que si se usan amplificadores con alto CMRR, no pasa nada.

La afirmación de que los ruidos se meten más en la parte positiva no me parece muy científica. Añadir que el ruido es aleatorio, así pues, puede tener valores positivos y negativos.

Yo sigo pensando que es por el sistema clásico de telefonía. Al iniciarse se tomo esa decisión (por el tipo de circuito o lo que sea) y se ha mantenido para mantener una universalidad entre las redes de telefonía y compatibilidad hacia arriba, es decir, que las mejoras se realizaron sobre esa estructura y por tanto tienen que ser compatibles con las normas anteriores.

Saludos.


----------



## paquito33 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hola

Es curiosa la pregunta, quise contestar y casi por no registrarme no la contesto.
Querido alumno , tu profesor no dara por valida la respuesta , ya que ninguno os habeis hacercado lo mas minimo, el tema de porque -48 voltios es sencillo , pero parece una tonteria como algunos habeis puesto de los transistores npn y cosas asi, por dios como podeis pensar en eso.
Dile a tu profesor que tiene algo que ver la induccion de otras lineas, tipo ferrocarril y tranvias, ya que estos al paso de los cables telefonicos se inducen y que es lo que pasa, pues cuando me contestes te lo digo, haber que dice tu sabio maestro, o con la buena pista alguno acierta, venga haber que sale , saludos.


----------



## Picodella (Oct 31, 2006)

Buenos días espero que les sirva esta información, disculpen por el asunto del idioma.


Why 48V voltage is used in telephone systems ?

The -48V voltage was selected because it was enough to get through kilometers of thin telephone wire and still low enough to be safe (electrical safety regulations in many countries consider DC voltages lower than 50V to be safe low voltage circuits). 48V voltage is also easy to generate from normal lead acid batteries (4 x 12V car battery in series). Batteries are needed in telephone central to make sure that it operates also when mains voltage is cut and they also give very stable output voltage which is needed for reliable operation of all the circuit in the central office. Typically the CO actually runs off of the battery chargers with the batteries in parallel getting a floating charge. 

The line feeding voltage was selected to be negative to make the electrochemical reactions on the wet telephone wiring to be less harmful. When the wires are at negative potential compared to the ground the metal ions go form the ground to the wire instead of the situation where positive voltage would cause metal from the wire to leave which causes quick corrosion. 

Some countries use other voltages in typically 36V to 60V range. PBXes may use as low as 24 Volts and can possibly use positive feeding voltage instead of the negative one used in normal telephone network. Positive voltage is more commonly used in many electronics circuits, so it is easier to generate and electrolysis in telecommunications wiring is not a problem in typical environment inside office buildings. 

Some older offices employ battery reversal (swap DC feed to tip and ring) to signal off-hook at the remote end


----------



## paquito33 (Oct 31, 2006)

hola

gracias por tu contestacion, pero creo que algo asi contesto Dario Vega.
pienso que esta no es la contestacion a la pregunta de JT K

haber si el profesor de la universidad , contestando a lo que yo publique , dice que se hacerca la cosa.

saludos


----------

